# Siego's Painting Log



## SIEGO (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Heretics!

Been a frequenter of this site for sometime now with intentions to start a painting journal though never actually getting around to it. Well, it's 2013 and I'm serious about improving my brush-work, here it is.

Here's a brief history of my experience with painting miniatures: none – absolutely no real experience. I've been in the collecting aspect of this hobby since around 2002, but I've always been a bit reluctant to actually put brush to model for fear of making PERMANENT mistakes on such pricey models. 12 years old, at the time, and with no help or guidance from a fellow miniature hobbyist or even a FLGS(purchased all my miniatures from a toy store located on a military base I live near) I was destined to believe in the everlasting indelible quality of acrylic paint! Thankfully with age, my FLGS, and the internet; I figured out how ill-advised of a child I was. Unfortunately, I just had no patience for painting at the time. My first army to be painted was to be hastily put together with globs of glue and a few brush-strokes to meet the “3-color rule” - yes, I was one of those hobbyists.

Which is what brings me here today; I want to make amends and actually get my monies worth(oh, all those monies).

For now, I'll be painting with Citadel paints and brushes using various Reaper models just to get my feet wet – a wizard here, a skeleton there, a few prostitutes? perhaps. I'll try to update it 2-3 times weekly, but with classes starting in a week there are no promises.

I'm only asking for one thing in return: ADVICE and/or CRITICISM – lots of it.

My first project: Brandle Birchstaff, Arch Mage.


----------



## SIEGO (Jan 16, 2013)

Though it may look as if I hastily painted him up in reality it took a quite a bit of time(100x more than it took painting my first army) and the quality of the model is pretty bad – wish I had examined it with more scrutiny when I had first purchased him – but overall I'm quite pleased with my first real attempt at painting a model with care.




























Note: he is not finished, this is simply the “base coat” stage.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Good start here, especially like the scarlett red down past the buttons. Look forward to seeing this progress


----------



## SIEGO (Jan 16, 2013)

So, after maybe an hour or two experimenting with paint consistency I managed to get two layers on. Unfortunately the defects in the model are just not helping me appreciate my "work". However I'm glad I attempted to paint this model and the experience was invaluable; I'll return to it again later when I decide to branch into greenstuff so I can do right by this model.

So without further ado here is Brandle Birchstaff, Arch Mage to the best of my abilities.










Side note: need to figure out how to highlight a black wizard hat.

Next model up: 










I have no idea what the name of this model is nor do I know who makes it -- I picked it up in an eBay auction with 20 or so other pewter models.


----------



## SIEGO (Jan 16, 2013)

Charandris said:


> Good start here, especially like the scarlett red down past the buttons. Look forward to seeing this progress


Thanks, I appreciate your anticipation. :victory:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+rep dude, those models I do not recognize being mainly a 40k tinkerer, I love the wizard


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The wizard looks fantastic  For the hat, either try a dark grey, or a dark colour of choice (brown, blue, or green? Green could be good to contrast the red and go with the orb, or go for brown because its neutral like grey. Not sure for blue.) Or, use one colour of the above as a dark layer avoiding the deepest recesses and go over in a watered down black paint. 
If the highlighting method is too bright a watered down black paint (not a wash/ink) would do the trick here nicely too.
Hope you can make some usefull sense from my late night ramblings! :L


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*After thought, 
you can see an example of the method i mean on the blackened feathers on the immage on my signature, have a snoop on my Plog for a better look if you like.


----------

